

Bitcoincard.org - mazsa
http://bitcoincard.org

======
Paul_S
Is this meant to be for real? I thought it was just conceptual. I'm really
conflicted, I like the concept (bitcoin and mesh-networks, yay!) of a card
like that but I don't believe it's feasible and hate the business plans for
it.

------
Paul_S
Starts out awesome and then turns Orwellian evil.

